# EVOC Training in MA



## medic8613 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of EVOC training in MA that is not (exclusively) part of a Fire/EMS/Police academy?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 27, 2007)

First of all, welcome to EMTLife!

I have been looking for the same... there was at some point a program affilated with PRO EMS in Cambridge, MA, but I dont know if it exists anymore. I would assume that AMR does their own training, because I understand they require it of all of their EMTs-- maybe check with them (they have an office in Framingham and Lowell). 
Apart from AMR, I dont know of any companies that require it per se, but I dont know many companies in MA well. 
Check with OEMS, they may be able to point you into the right direction...

Good Luck


----------



## medic8613 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not currently working anywhere, so that eliminates the deparntment training, and I plan on working in a state where law requiers EVOC. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes, i do.

woods south shore auto school
84 commercial st
weymouth ma 02188
7813374242

ask for Thom Ford, Pres. i believe he is still doing it.

btw, amr hq is in natick.


----------



## medic258 (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a place in Boylston that a lot of people in Central Mass go to. I guess it is an incredible experience. I will try to get the name and number tomorrow.


----------

